# which collegiate saddle?



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

This link may also help your decision:. https://www.horseland.com.au/for-ho...y/collegiate-saddle-precautionary-recall.html


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My son has an older Ruiz Diaz Collegiate and he absolutely loves it. It has become all he ever rides in. The dressage saddle and Aussie are collecting dust. I've ridden it as well and find it really comfortable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Saddles are different.
They offer different support to the rider...
There is more to buying a saddle than just the $$ you pay or save buying one model over the other.
Your instructor should be able to tell you why they recommend and want you to buy this over that...
They know how you ride, they know your strengths and weaknesses and what saddle will compliment your body build, riding style and give you the best support as a rider.
If your instructor said "??? " working within the saddles and prices you can afford...then that is what I would be purchasing.
Invest in new leathers regardless so you wear them to your riding idiosyncrasies.
Make sure the irons are correct width and weight for your discipline since some show organizations specify such things.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

From what I could find the recalls are new saddles in Australia and New Zealand. Older saddles especially the R.D. wouldn't be on the list.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Also look at the gullet width/tree size. If it isn't going to fit what you are riding then it isn't worth anything. Have to consider the horse too. If it will he for riding one schooling horses then your instructor will know what size will fit what you ride most.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

While my child's saddle fits many of the horses he rides it doesn't fit the new lease so until we know if this will be a long term lease he is riding in the owners tack. So something else to consider.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

You say you are getting back into English riding - is there a direction you are looking to take? The two saddles you posted are both close contact saddles. If you are looking to get into a specific discipline within English, yes, I would buy a close contact saddle if that is what is needed. But if you are looking into dabbling in various things - jumping, dressage, trail riding - I would go the all purpose route before going close contact. I have the Collegiate Senior Event saddle with the adjustable gullets, and I absolutely love it. It is secure enough for me to have a strong seat for the green horses I train, but also gives me enough room to efficiently jump. You can also find these used for <$500.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

When I was shopping around for a saddle I almost got your second option (I'm pretty sure) but I was noticing that the gullet channel was too narrow top to back. Newer saddles seem to fit most backs a lot better than the older ones do and I ended up with a used hdr instead. Both are pretty good but to me it still falls back on which is gonna fit best. Cheaper is nice tho. I almost cried when I forked over nearly 500 cause there were so many older collegiate saddles on eBay but I could tell in the pictures that they wouldn't fit right.


----------



## use2bwilson (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. Lots of good thoughts and feedback. I have a lesson tonight and will chat more with my instructor. 

Part of the reason my instructor was advising me to get a Collegiate saddle is she owns a number of collegiate saddles for her lesson horses and has very good success with how well they fit a variety of horses. She thinks it will fit my appendix gelding who has higher withers. And I have been riding in similar saddles to both of these saddles in my lessons. She actually sent my a list of good options of saddles for sale to choose from and after doing research I have narrowed down my choice to these two. They are the two that look to be in the best condition. I was just looking for something other than price to tip the scales one way or the other.


----------

